# Part Time?



## WHS (Nov 14, 2021)

I feel like I already know the answer to this but is there any way in which someone can go part time at the warehouse? I work A1 but I'm looking at a post Target career but the classes would  require me to be off Monday through Friday.  I can easily survive off what I make working 24 hours a week instead of 36 but I'm assuming I'm going to be told to eat shit


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 15, 2021)

No. There used to be the option but they did away with it 10yrs or so ago.
You can get a schedule exception to work around school, but I don’t think they’ll let you just drop the day, you’d have to pick up at least some of the hours somewhere else.


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 15, 2021)

If they keep hiring at this rate, we will all be getting part time hours.  i can’t imagine they will continue to over staff the buildings every day to have half of us push brooms and wander around looking for loose pallet bands and empty wood in the racks.


----------



## WHS (Nov 15, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> No. There used to be the option but they did away with it 10yrs or so ago.
> You can get a schedule exception to work around school, but I don’t think they’ll let you just drop the day, you’d have to pick up at least some of the hours somewhere else.


Yeah I figured.  Thanks


----------



## BobaGen (Nov 15, 2021)

Target does offer part-time positions for DCs however, they are for seasonal TM.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 15, 2021)

GuestServiceICryEve said:


> Yeah I figured.  Thanks


Don’t let that deter you from asking if they’ll let you just drop the day for an exception though, ultimately it falls on your OM/SOM/HR what they’ll approve. It’s worth having the conversation.


----------



## UzumakiNaruto (Nov 16, 2021)

You can get a schedule acception for school, but target now offers free online schooling so dont expect them to work with you. They want team members to use their program so that (even though you get a free degree) you still have to work fulltime hours and work on school in your free time.


----------



## targetdude1 (Nov 19, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> No. There used to be the option but they did away with it 10yrs or so ago.
> You can get a schedule exception to work around school, but I don’t think they’ll let you just drop the day, you’d have to pick up at least some of the hours somewhere else.




i have seen cases where they just allow the tm to drop an entire day, but it's rare i would expect otherwise.


----------

